# Falling pics



## unrealeh (Jan 30, 2012)

View attachment 220757
View attachment 220758
View attachment 220760
View attachment 220761
View attachment 220763
Kingcome Inlet early 90's


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 30, 2012)

Good stuff, thanks for dropping by, hang around.


----------



## TEXA$TREE (Jan 30, 2012)

Very interesting, did you use the wood or was it a practice flop?


----------



## Angelos (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice pics.Wish we had trees as big as these around here.


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## unrealeh (Jan 30, 2012)

*logging loads*

kingcome 1988


----------



## Slamm (Jan 30, 2012)

When are you going to post some photos with some footage in them??? LOL.

Nice trees,

Sam


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice pictures. It's crazy how big of loads those are.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 30, 2012)

Those are some serious trees you guys have up there. Keep the pics coming please.


----------



## Dayto (Jan 30, 2012)

Falling with 288's out there?
Where bouts on the Island are ya


----------



## unrealeh (Jan 31, 2012)

*video*



Slamm said:


> When are you going to post some photos with some footage in them??? LOL.
> 
> Nice trees,
> 
> Sam



axe man west coast red cedar - YouTube


----------



## unrealeh (Jan 31, 2012)

*video*

axe man west coast red cedar - YouTube


----------



## mile9socounty (Jan 31, 2012)

Slaying the monsters, very nice. Cool pics man, keep them coming.


----------



## coastalfaller (Jan 31, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## OregonSawyer (Feb 1, 2012)

Out of curiosity - why such a narrow face in the Cedar? Buy more time when the guts are all rotted out?

Also, great pics! Thanks for sharing and keep them coming!


----------



## unrealeh (Feb 1, 2012)

OregonSawyer said:


> Out of curiosity - why such a narrow face in the Cedar? Buy more time when the guts are all rotted out?
> 
> Also, great pics! Thanks for sharing and keep them coming!



you actually dont need wide undercut in cedar they will break off before top and bottom cut meet.not so in wood like spruce and yellow cedar.


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks for sharing !


----------

